# South Bay Commuting



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Redondo (Roughly Grant and Aviation) to Hawthorne (Roughly 120th and Crenshaw)

Thoughts on a route? How is the Dominguez Channel Bikeway?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

The Dominguez Channel Bikeway is fantastic! The bad news is that it goes nowhere and ends on two busy streets. There are fewer and fewer safe bike routes that travel E/W - 190th is no longer safe on a bicycle. Some of the N/S streets are much better - Avalon, Main, etc. As you try different routes, you will learn what is best for your commute. Ride safely, ride often.


----------

